# 17 HMR for coyotes



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

Hey guys. I have a 17 HMR Henry Golden boy that i was thinking of using for coyotes. What do you think of that caliber on that game. I also have a rem 700 ltr in .223 that i could use. And a rem 700 custom .260. But i was thinking the 17 or the 223 for coyotes and my .260 would be for bigger game.

lax


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

.223, lots of threads on the 17, wouldn't ever use it on yote.... ever...


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

why wouldnt you use a 17 on a yote.


----------



## blhunter3 (May 5, 2007)

Too small.


----------



## sonic (Mar 9, 2007)

WAY TO small - YES it will kill them, but just last week I called in a coyote for my buddy to shoot. I called a nice coyote in and it stopped and looked right at us at no more than 80 yds and my buddy shot it right in the lower chest. The coyote went down like a ton of bricks, After a few minutest got up and ran off. bled like a stuffed Pig and got away-

I told him to never bring that Gun along ever again and just leave it in the Closet.

Take the 223 ( You'll thank me later) I don,t care what other people say it's too damn Small. You can kill a grizzly bear with a 22 but why would you.


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

thanks for the advice. So well ill just have to use the 17 for my other small game hunting and play. I do love that round though, great accuracy and ballistics. It is an all around effective round for what it is. How many of you guys use 22 lr or 22 mag for coyote. Now i guess ill have to get a stock now for my rem 700 ltr in .223, Well its getting a mcmilian. Thanks for the help guys.

Lax


----------



## whitehorse (Jan 28, 2008)

Ithink your .223 is going to be ur best bet. I wouldn't use a .22 or a mag, simply becuase the .223 is available to you... good round, easy to find ammo, and most importantly, you have it.... the rest are just too small especially at the longer shots


----------



## xdeano (Jan 14, 2005)

I'd use the .260. better bullets, better wind resistance, way better performance and you won't have to chase that coyote down like a dog for using that HMR. I'd even pick the 260 over the 223, just my preference.

xdeano


----------



## laxratnd (Jan 23, 2008)

yeah ill be using my .260 also just because well might come across some coyotes while deer hunting. But ill also have the .223 for some coyote and whatever else i decide to shoot that at. I just talked to my guy about a stock so ill probably be sending him a deposit. I will also be reloading which will be nice choice of selected rounds. I do love the barnes tsx bullet. So we will have to see what shoot well in my rifle.

coyote season ends next weekend. i need to get out hunting more.

lax.


----------



## 308 (Jul 10, 2007)

The 17 will work but i wouldn't use it out west. There are too many long shots there. Here in pennsylvaina we seldom have shots past like 75yards. Hit them in the head with the 17 at about 50yards and its dead. People use to use 22lr's for deer. As long as u hit the yote in the right spot at the right range it's dead. :beer:


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

I guess I would use the .223..its a great caliber for yotes and easy on the fur..I use a 22.250, but if I was to choose a different caliber it would be the .223..just my opinion..


----------



## gsehnter-bloms (Dec 16, 2007)

Use your .223 the 17 is a little small.


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

Yes use it 17. It will kill tham hit tham in a GOOD SPOT thay will kill , if not thay will dead in a day or two , I have used 22's for tham to see how good it would work it killed tham 75 yards at 100yards it ran about 25 or 50 yards than dead . I have used 300WIN MAG on a coyote kill some fing good there was 2 piece :run: .
:sniper: :run: :beer:


----------



## laviii (Mar 6, 2008)

I like using my 222Rem for coyotes out to 350 yards 
:sniper: :run: :dead: than have :beer:


----------



## I_AM_LEGEND (Mar 19, 2008)

308 said:


> The 17 will work but i wouldn't use it out west. There are too many long shots there. Here in pennsylvaina we seldom have shots past like 75yards. Hit them in the head with the 17 at about 50yards and its dead. People use to use 22lr's for deer. As long as u hit the yote in the right spot at the right range it's dead. :beer:


Retards used to use the 22 LR for deer and probably recovered less than 5% if they even killed them... you'd have to shoot it through the eye for a clean kill and no one should be dumb enough to try. Just because someone did once doesn't mean anyone should follow suit, fortunately now its illegal to use guns below a certain caliber for deer b/c there were too many retards like this, just take whatever gun they had and try and kill big game with it. These people were/are ignorant and should have their hunting and gun owning privileges taken from them b/c if they're stupid enough to use a 22 LR or any other rimfire for deer they're too stupid to safely own a firearm...

also use the search function please, if not on here on google, I've seen this discussion a 100 times on 20 different forums with everyone saying the same thing, past 50 yds the 17 is no good for coyotes...


----------



## cwoparson (Aug 23, 2007)

I would be careful calling people ignorant, stupid and retards because of something once done a very long time ago which is what I believe 308 was speaking about. I have relatives of long ago that fed their families with a old single shot 22 rim fire and they kept venison on the table. This was due to necessity, not stupidity. They were woodsmen of the kind we don't see today. Their skill in marksmanship and ability to get close to the deer would put todays bow hunters to shame.

Today the 22 rim fire is illegal in most if not all states for deer hunting and for very good reasons. Still, the 22 rim fire is the gun of choice for poachers because it works and has a low report. Even these people are not retards. They are simply criminals and unfortunately good at what they do.

Is the 17HMR suitable for coyotes? In my opinion the answer is no. Have I ever shot a coyote with a 17HMR? Again the answer is no. Must someone first shoot coyotes with the 17HMR before deciding it is not enough gun? Only if one thinks one must take a .243 to Africa to shoot elephants before deciding if it is enough gun or not. Yes, I do own 17HMR's. Two of them in fact and I enjoy them very much but their use is limited just like any caliber.

I read where someone on here said the 17HMR is enough gun if head shots are taken because if they don't die right then, they will die in a day or two. I cringe when I see someone thinking like that. The game we harvest deserves much better than that. Use ballistic tables, your personal experience, experience of others, and your God given talent of common sense and I'm sure you'll see the .223 is the better choice.


----------



## dynarider68 (Mar 18, 2007)

that was a respectable reply cwoparson to someone who maybe should have used a better choice of words in his post..


----------

